# RTA in JBR



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has been to the new RTA office in Murjan, JBR?
Saw the "RTA service centre" sign going up a few weeks ago but it is obviously absent from their listed centres online.
Any idea if it is open, their timings and what kind of services they provide?


----------

